# Transferring papers?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

My Gelding's papers are not in our name, how can I do this? Do you have to send the papers somewhere or could I take it to a company that does legal stuff? lol I don't know what it is called.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

You will need to get a transfer report signed by the person(s) listed as the owner(s) on the papers transferring the horse to you. Then you send the signed transfer and the original papers with the membership & transfer fee to the breed association.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

If the system works anything like the system in the Uk then you need to get a transfer of ownership form from the society who issued the papers, then you need to fill the form in, get it signed by the last registered owner. Send the forms back to the society with appropriate (read extortionate) amount of money.

They will then Dither for 6 weeks before eventually sending back kthe papers in your name!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He is registered with the AQHA, But the thing is I don't think the people who we bought him off of didn't transfer the papers to them...


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

AQHA requires that all the transfers be made (basically so they can get the transfer fee & membership fee from each person inbetween) If you are lucky, (and don't mind breaking AQHA rules) and can track down the listed owner, ask them to sign a transfer directly to you. Then send in the papers as directed above.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! Do they have a website to find out where to send it? How much is the fee?

I don't mind breaking a few rules


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

The fee is $55 which includes the transfer fee and 1yr membership fee.

Here is a link to the transfer document you need to complete which tells you where to mail it. http://www.aqha.com/~/media/C2FD6449D400447990A000C71A0E61E6.ashx

The general website is http://www.aqha.com


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! Hopefully I can find the owners on the papers.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

good luck. THe WPCS has had my papers for nearly 8 weeks! very irritating as I cant move Reeco without the passport! I hope they come back fast as It will cost me £140 a week to keep him at the producers and he should be ready within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! And I hope they come soon, 8 weeks is pretty long!


----------

